# Western Pleasure mane



## Her_name_is_Rio (Jul 6, 2008)

I am interested in showing my horse Western Pleasure. Do I have to cut Rio's mane? Is there a way around it? I will only be going to local shows.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I would just cut it, that's how it's supposed to be...


----------



## Her_name_is_Rio (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, but I prefer natural manes. I am hoping for a way around cutting it. I might not show if I have to cut.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I show WP and My horses main is below his neck I refuse to cut it and if the jugde has a problem with it I will tell him im not cutting his main for theses few classes! I you want his mane long keep it that way!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> I show WP and My horses main is below his neck I refuse to cut it and if the jugde has a problem with it I will tell him im not cutting his main for theses few classes! I you want his mane long keep it that way!


First of all, you don't "cut" the mane! That's bad! You pull it and band it... BUT... if you are an "all-around" rider. You don't have to do anything with the mane. Reigners and barrel horses have long beautiful manes. I don't know why THEY get to have pretty manes but they do... So who would know that you arent an "all-around" rider??? I think people would just assume... so I'd leave it...


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Don`t do it I do gameind and Wp. I dont cut it.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Leave it long!!! It takes way to long to grow back to pull it for a couple of local shows.  One of my friends shows reining for the majority of the time, Once in a while she will show WP, she still places well. So I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I show my stallion WP, as well as many other things, and his mane is so thick, it was impossible to pull (not cut!), without it standing up a bit....I have resigned to braiding it in a tight french braid down his crest for his classes to make him look more tidy. I figure since I am not doing halter, it should not be a huge issue. 

I would leave it if you want to.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

Leave it long! The judge shouldn't ding you for a long mane... especially in local shows...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree


----------



## AQHA_MHonora_Pleasure (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a western pleasure rider and not cutting the mane is a big no no in my arena. My horses manes are under 2 inches and are banded with about 30-40 bands.


BUT, thats not everyones cup of tea. If a judge is a real judge they should _not_ glance at a horse and go "hm... that mane is not approx. 1 inch and 3/4 inch. THEY'RE ELIMINATED!"


I suggest what you do is you brush,brush,brush. Trim the ends just to give it a nice look even if its long. Depending on the length maybe band? But thats totally up to you. 


You can always use gel so it stays nice and smooth and all down.


Just so long as he doesnt go in there with bed head I'm sure it'll be fine =)

Hope thats helpful!

-Mary Honora


----------



## MsEddi (Jul 21, 2008)

I pull my horses even but not short and he wins both at Halter and WP I think it's the all around grooming of the horse not so much the length of the mane, if you want to show off a good neck though then you might want to pull short, I think Jake has gotten beat by pulled manes before but like you I'd quit showing before I'd pull it that short.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

short manes=less maintenance lol...I know some breeds cants go short but I like keeping mine short (i do some showing though too)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would keep it long. We should our Stallion and we keep his mane long.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I kept Nandos mane long too
ok, the judges like to see a short mane and so on but I´ve already won pleasure shows with a long mane...
And I think it´s not that bad to keep it long if you´re "just going to local shows"

but I don´t know what it´s like at you here in germany it´s not soo bad.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmm, the whole purpose of a short banded mane is to keep the hair discreet and immobile. This is so the judge can watch the horse's top line and movement without the distraction of a long mane.

However, its not that big of a deal at local shows, and if they discriminate at locals, then they are just being pointlessly self-important.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is how the mane normally is for western pleasure. Altough some AQHA pleasure horses are starting to be shown with long manes. They are still banded like in the picture but they are banded again about a inch down and they band 2 of the bands together. And they do it again one more time. It kind of makes a diamond effect, but either way the mane should still be banded and cutting the mane is what most people do.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would do a running braid down the neck.
It shows that while you didn't go short, you respect the judge and show hosts enough to not be lazy and still do SOMETHING with the mane.
I do this for horses I show once or twice.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

You can basket weave the mane but it takes a little time


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with leaving the mane. It looks so much prettier long anyway. BTW, I LOVE your avatar. Your horse is sooo pretty.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i agree to just leave it how it is. i plan on doing dressage with my mare who also has a long, thick mane and at some point i will have to rosette it which is best done with a mane 4" or so in length but i will work around that to keep her mane long. you shouldnt have to shorten his mane length if you dont want to


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

There have been horses that have won World Championships in western pleasure in Quarter Horses, Paints, and Pintos (stock type) with a long mane. If you are going to leave it long to show in western pleasure you should at least band it. That will keep it looking neater. Also keep in mind that the rest of these horses' appearance was perfect and the long mane complimented their head and neck. Some horses look more polished and attractive with a short mane. If your horse has a short neck and not so perfect head shortening the mane will help make its neck look longer and compliment the head better.


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

If you're showing in local shows, there is no need to cut the horse's mane. The judges are looking for the proper movement, collection, smooth transitions and other criteria -- none of which include the horse's mane. I'd rather ride a solid western pleasure horse with a long mane into the ring than ride a perfectly groomed horse that is not ready to be in the class yet. Concentrate on the elements that will be judged (educate yourself as to what those are exactly for your competitions) and work on those. If you have problems placing well, try to get feedback from the judge if possible. And always consider taking or auditing the classes the judges must take, so you know exactly (from the judge's point of view) what they are looking for. Even in those classes, you'll discover that the horse's mane is not on the evaluation criteria list. 

Do a solid job of prepping for your pleasure classes and leave the mane long if you wish.  Have fun!


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

With local shows i wouldn't worry about it too much but you have to remember that if you nd another rider are tied for a place the judge will more than likely place the rider with the short banded clean cut mane above you. My mom was a judge and making sure your mane is cut and banded is a BIG thing for her. I show WP and in my opinion a long mane looks sloppy and unprofessional for a show pen unless your a reiner. Don't just leave your mane long try to braid it somehow.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

leave it long if thats what you want a friend of mine cut her mares mane for western pleasure abut 5 years ago (it was past her neck) and now she wants to kick herself in the butt cause it doesnt grow more then 6/7 inches long regardless now.. if your only doing local shows it shouldnt really matter, major showing would be diffrent but i recommend going all natral .


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Cut and band it! I looks so much cleaner to me, sorry but in a show pen and you see a long-mained horse it looks ratty.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

For the local circuit? You can keep it long.
Its gunna be more work. Make sure the rest of the horse is scary perfect. Get him clipped. Ears, bridle path, facial hair...just everything. The mane will need to be silky soft and lay flat. I would put a mane tamer or something to flatten it. Band it.

There is nothing wrong with a long mane...but the horse sure heck better have the chops to back it up.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Like LauraB said, there have been some Pleasure winners at BIG shows with long manes.

Absolutely band it. In my opinion, running braids do not belong on western horses. Banding keeps in on the correct side and makes a neat appearance.

Make sure it is absolutely spotless and flowing--sounds petty, but if you are going to keep a long mane then to the judge it has to look well cared for.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

if you only plan to have a nice FUN day at your local show do what ever you want with it. spike it up in a mohawk for all it matters - you are not trying to win a world title after all :shock:

BUT - if it was me i would band and cut it :wink:


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

if you like it leave it. there are some people at the APHA level that show western pleasure with a long mane. at the APHA world show one of the top ten two year old western pleasure horses had a long mane.


----------



## totallytackful (Feb 19, 2009)

I show my horses wp and all have a nice long flowy mane. However, I braid it in thick braids the night before, because I also braid the tails in tail bags. That way when I take them out they match. It helps show that you "tried", without chopping it off  I also place in my wp classes... with a long mane!


----------

